# The Official Unofficial 1st Apple Store in Canada Grand Opening Camp-out Thread



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm lining up today  

Post away

See you there (i'll be the guy first in line 


InsomnMac

-last one there's a rotten egg


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Wow. I'm not even that Apple-crazed.


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

Lars said:


> Wow. I'm not even that Apple-crazed.


I will not sleep until it Opens *drinks another Red Bull*

InsomniMac

-come'on... be a part of history, like SARSstock (only without that Timberlake guy  )


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

InsomniMac said:


> I will not sleep until it Opens *drinks another Red Bull*
> 
> InsomniMac
> 
> -come'on... be a part of history, like SARSstock (only without that Timberlake guy  )


 I think i will sleep at least until i hear an official date from Apple


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

I intend to be there. I don't think I'll be very early, though. Especially since Yorkdale won't let people stay inside over night.

I sure hope that they will be offering lucky bags at this opening.


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

cptnkirk said:


> I intend to be there. I don't think I'll be very early, though. Especially since Yorkdale won't let people stay inside over night.
> 
> I sure hope that they will be offering lucky bags at this opening.


 you thought you'd be able to stay inside? I've been planning since day one to stay outside  After a canadian winter, nothing in April/May could frighten me  (Well, maybe a thunderstorm with a tornado warning)


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

epsilon said:


> After a canadian winter, nothing in April/May could frighten me


What about a TTC strike?  

InsomniMac

-Let Operation Macintosh begin...


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

> What about a TTC strike?


will most likely bring a vehicle to leave junk in anyways (ie. chairs, coolers, blankets)


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

So the opening is on May 21st right? - a friend from Ottawa and myself are planing to be there if that is the date.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

ramsesm said:


> So the opening is on May 21st right? - a friend from Ottawa and myself are planing to be there if that is the date.


the yorkdale site now indicates april 13: if you look you can see "apple store" listed as one of the new stores.

http://www.yorkdale.com/


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

autopilot said:


> the yorkdale site now indicates april 13: if you look you can see "apple store" listed as one of the new stores.
> 
> http://www.yorkdale.com/


 Not so sure on that date... See previous thread here: http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=25311


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I was at yorkdale yesterday, and saw the location, I peeked in, and it was pretty bare, no shelves or desks yet, I don't think a proper showroom floor was even in place yet. I doubt it'll be ready for the 13th (my b-day btw). Unless that location is a diversion for the real store that might be ready in the new wing.

vince


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah, i saw the old thread, and i've been watching the yorkdale site for awhile: this is the first mention of the apple store that i've seen on the mall's site. they don't list anything under "new stores" until they're up and running.

i assume everything listed will be a go for april 13; you'd be surprised how quickly retail stores can get their act together!

if anyone has a better guess for a date, i'd like to hear it. is there a new date up on the outside of the location? the may date was painted over, was it not?


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

autopilot said:


> i assume everything listed will be a go for april 13; you'd be surprised how quickly retail stores can get their act together!
> 
> if anyone has a better guess for a date, i'd like to hear it. is there a new date up on the outside of the location? the may date was painted over, was it not?


I have heard from someone that will be working there that April 13 is a go.

It ain't official yet so take that for all it's worth.

You are right that retail stores can literally spring up over night  

I hope it's true 'cause I can be there fo' shore  

InsomniMac

-loot bag = shuffle? =mac mini?


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

I was over at Yorkdale today for a different reason, saw the Apple Store then there is a sign telling the Grand Opening of all the stores on April 13th. It was a map of all the stores in blue that will be opening that day and Apple Store is one of them! So which is it, the 13th of April or May 21st.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Let's cross our fingers for the earlier date since the 21st was deleted from teh boards. 
And it is true retail stores don't need very much time to get going. And since many of the mac stores seem to be more minimalistic even more so here.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

wow, April 13, eh? that's my b'day. and also the smack middle of my exams. no camp-out for me.


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

i can't make it on the 13th either  if it were a saturday i could... arg


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

deafmac said:


> It was a map of all the stores in blue that will be opening that day and Apple Store is one of them!


That's the same map that they've had for several weeks now. Apple and Tommy Bahamas is located in the old section NOT the old Eatons department store location.










You can it from my pictures from a couple weeks back.









Nestled between Bata Shoes (which will be closing this year) and Bikini Village on the right.

I think that Yorkdale will look like this store configuration in Missouri:


















A closer shot where you can see the makeshift construction entrance and the metal framing for the overhead signage.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

Just because Yorkdale says that Apple is one of the new stores, it doesn't mean that Apple is forced to open on the 13th. I think theye're going to stick to the May 21st date.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the pics gmark. That's good enough for me.

InsomniMac, are you serious about camping out? Does the 1st customer get a free G5 or something? I really like my Macs but this is beyond me.


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, good pics gmark only you can't see the map very good, can you put a big *X* on the location of the Apple store -thank yew verry mulch 




Bosco said:


> InsomniMac, are you serious about camping out? Does the 1st customer get a free G5 or something? I really like my Macs but this is beyond me.


No, a free mouse pad.  
I don't know what they are giving away, T-shirts, loot bags, melted down Dells a kick in the azz, all I know is I have those 2 days off (12 & 13th) so I'm going early and have some fun.



CptnKirk said:


> Just because Yorkdale says that Apple is one of the new stores, it doesn't mean that Apple is forced to open on the 13th. I think theye're going to stick to the May 21st date.


Where is the official news release that it will be on May 21st?
Until I see one fer shure it could still be next week. That's all I'm say'n.


InsomniMac

-This is gonna be funnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I still don't see what the big deal is.
Someone please explain?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

*where it is...*

if you go to the entrance that faces north (by the movie theatre) then turn right when you get to Rianforest Cafe... keep going and you will see it right beside bikini village... not to hard to find. I think this is the closest entrance...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's interesting they're still using Garamond for their font on the construction wall... they've long since moved to Myriad.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey SUCKERS!!!!

today i got a job as security guy for the company that does security at Yorkdale, and i'm already signed up and got the night shift over there , sooooooo, i 'll be the first one in line (so i'll get fired that day, so what) and i won't be signing autographs, so don't ask.

jajajajaj
L osers





disclaimer: the above is a joke. No insult was meant or intended. My apologies if you suffered mental anguish due to my inappropriate behavior. wimp


----------



## Thusenth (Mar 3, 2005)

> The Apple store was originally scheduled to open May 21, 2005, however their
> opening day will possible be May 14, 2005. A definite date has not yet been
> given.
> 
> ...


That's what they told me today.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Cool! May 14th is my Birthday!*

Hi Ehmacer's,

Who's gonna bring cake if I come all the way from Ottawa, ON!!    

..."Let's get it Started in here...Let's get it Started in here..." Ya! Baby!

Cheers!

davidslegend


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Maybe an Ottawa-resident's field trip to TO?


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

The opening day could be anytime, but here's what I know:

- the boards originally said May 21st, and was later painted over
- although the yorkdale signs say the 13th of April, there is much speculation due to the current state of the store etc. I was there on the weekend and the place was bare. (perhaps someone could give us updates?)
- according to http://www.ifoapplestore.com/ almost all Apple Stores have opened on Saturdays. A couple exceptions are with stores in cities where stores already exist in which case its been friday evening. And a couple very rare Thursdays. If Apple wants any hype at all the will have to do things on a Saturday. They know people will camp out for sure. Not all of us can take a day off work, without knowing for sure things will be happening. (Most need two weeks notice)
- Hasn't every other Apple store had a posted opening date (in order to create previously mentioned hype)? There has been nothing from Apple as of yet.

Hence - This is why i am quite sceptical about the store opening next Wednesday (April 13th). I AM planning on camping out for this (hopefully) momentous opening, but not until i know that the next day the store is sure to be open. Camping out in yorkdale for a month doesn't really appeal to me... (I wouldn't have any money left to buy things at the Apple store)

PS There has been some mention of a May 20th date (a Friday)


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds like a nice idea, MannyP!! With the price of gas sharing the ride or logistically driving in a pack makes better sense then getting lost on the way to Meca Metro.

So: i)Anyone else interested in car-pooling or
ii) Leave in a central location from Ottawa as a Convoy!
iii) Anyone want to be the designated planner of this. Should we post on Mugoo.com as well?

What's do the Capital Mac Fans think?

Thanks.

davidslegend


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'd be up for it so as long as it the opening doesn't happen near our baby's due date... otherwise, I'm up for a sprint to T.O.; maybe hook up with the Toronto ehMac chapter for some meet n' greet with grub as well? 

I'd be interested in car pooling, although I'm not familiar with layout of the city, but I'd be more than happy to help contribute the gas/food fund.


----------



## Thusenth (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess you gusy didn't read my post I got from Yorkdale mall! Read what they said.



> The Apple store was originally scheduled to open May 21, 2005, however their
> opening day will possible be May 14, 2005. A definite date has not yet been
> given.
> 
> ...


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

Thusenth said:


> A definite date has not yet been
> given


Yeah I read what you said and the bottomline is (mmmmmmm I love girlz bottomlines  ) there is nothing official yet. So train time could be anytime.

The 14th would be great. I can do that week.

I agree that April 13th was wierd because it is a Wednesday. Very improbable.
As well, Apple probably wants all the spot light to itself.
For sure there will be local media (so put on your best "Steve Jobs is God" t-shirts  ).

InsomniMac

-Alas, with no NHL playoffs, this is our only fun this spring


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

ice_hackey said:


> I still don't see what the big deal is.
> Someone please explain?


If you don't get it, you probably never will 

InsomniMac

-providing truth to the ehmac community for over 8 posts now


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

almost any date in may is preferable for me: i'll likely have a car then 

not that that matters much: not far for me to ttc it. and i have plenty of sick days stockpiled...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

kevs~just kevs said:


> if you go to the entrance that faces north (by the movie theatre) then turn right when you get to Rianforest Cafe... keep going and you will see it right beside bikini village... not to hard to find. I think this is the closest entrance...


WRONG. The closest entrance is the South mall entrance. It's almost situated in the center of the mall.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

ice_hackey said:


> I still don't see what the big deal is.
> Someone please explain?


Apple Store openings are a phenomenon.










It's better to be in the front of the line than the back of one.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Apple Store openings are a phenomenon.
> 
> It's better to be in the front of the line than the back of one.


That line will be gone in a few days and the store will still have the same products. I really hate lineups.

What I don't get is that everyone here knows all the products that are in the store. There's nothing new.

But if you're going with the idea of having fun, then I hope you all enjoy yourselves. I can think of a lot of worse things than going to an Apple store.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

Bosco said:


> That line will be gone in a few days and the store will still have the same products. I really hate lineups.


That is true BUT . . . one can hope for lucky bags that will only be available at the opening. They're not free but they're a great deal!


----------



## Arcy (Jul 26, 2004)

*Records will be broken!*

I think the Apple Store Grand Opening will break some records:

The obvious ones...
1. Most number of Mac users (fan/addicts/fanatics/etc.) in one Canadian location
2. Most number of backpacks with "Books" (Powerbook, iBook, any book)
3. Coolest spring tech party in Canada
4. Most white buds on display
5. Biggest number of ehMac.ca users physically online
6.

The not so obvious...
1. Most cars with Apple stickers in one Canadian parking lot
2. Biggest number of "cool" people in one place 
3. Most number of Steve Jobs look-alike
4. Biggest number of Apple-shaped barbeque goodies in the grill  
5.

Hmmm.... What other records can we break?


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

Arcy said:


> I think the Apple Store Grand Opening will break some records:
> 
> The obvious ones...
> 6. Most number..


of EhMac user I.D.s not knowing who each other is and not wanting to know because they already know they are at worst ex-PC psychos and at best wacky mad Mac aficionados  

InsomniMac

-it's awfully lonely here in line


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

gmark2000 i saw your pic of the lineup but check this out for the openintg of the Apple store in japan is amazing!!

http://homepage.mac.com/hsk/applejapan.html

The store is 5 levels and its raining and still look at the size of that line!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Got Mac? said:


> check this out for the openintg of the Apple store in japan is amazing!! The store is 5 levels...


That's clearly the difference of a flagship store like London's Regent Street or New York's SoHo. I can't wait for the opening of the Eaton Centre flagship (whenever that will be).

That's one long line-up! I couldn't keep track on how many blocks it stretched.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Update*

Ok, it looks like the Yorkdale store will open on May 20th.

http://www.ifoapplestore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=81

How are we going to handle this? I remember a thread about line-up etiquette but not sure what was decided.

Personally, I hate:

A. people cutting in the line
B. I hate holding a spot for a couple of days for people who show up just as the location opens
C. I hate holding a spot and then finding out that the line I am in is the wrong one and I should have joined the line at the other side of the building!

I'm sure I can find more "beefs" so let's figure this out before you find out you're sitting next to the grumpiest Mac user in Toronto who's brandishing a T20 that's he's not afraid of using!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

> Hmmm.... What other records can we break?


The most posts on ehMac entitled: "I'm posting this from the Toronto Apple Store".


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

My gosh..I totally gorgot about an Apple Pilgramage from Windsor....

Now I must really consider it...
Do we have a definiative date yet?


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

*It's Lonely When You're All Alone In Line*

Only a month more to wait, then I can finally go to the washroom.  


InsomniMac

-LastOneInIsARottenEgg


----------

